# How is Dolphin or Opera on CM7 alpha1?



## nexus14 (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm just curious to know how Dolphin HD browser or Opera Mobile works on CM7 compared to the webOS default browser.

Thanks!

I was hoping to find some Youtube videos but haven't found any thus far. 

edit: I'm curious about rendering speeds, pinch-to-zoom fluidity, scrolling smoothness, etc etc


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Either will work a hell of a lot better. I use Opera Mobile and it works just fine on it (no issues since installing earlier this week).


----------



## nexus14 (Sep 13, 2011)

yarly said:


> Either will work a hell of a lot better. I use Opera Mobile and it works just fine on it (no issues since installing earlier this week).


Thanks for your input. I finally found a video that shows browsing on Dolphin HD:




 @ 9:20

edit: from what I can see, load times are definitely improved. I couldn't believe how slow browser was in webOS


----------



## reeso3000 (Aug 24, 2011)

Having tried both over the last couple of days Imust say both are great. I have opted for dolphin as I love the tabs and the side swipe for bookmarks. As for speed, pinch,scrolling etc im more than pleased.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Try Boat on the TP, the full, not the mini version. Really nice...


----------



## igotgame (Oct 14, 2011)

Yea dolphin hd is awesome on CM7.


----------



## Rakeesh (Aug 22, 2011)

The WebOS browser is a piece of shit compared to any browser you find on android.

That's the main thing I hate about WebOS, the browser is just garbage.


----------



## lRadioKillerl (Oct 10, 2011)

I decided to try Skyfire browser, pretty good so far

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## kobra (Sep 7, 2011)

dolphin is the way to go.


----------



## s4pat (Aug 23, 2011)

I am Partial to miren browser.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

No, dammit, it's Boat Browser all the way!!

Damn...where did I put my meds... ;-)


----------



## nexus14 (Sep 13, 2011)

Redflea said:


> No, dammit, it's Boat Browser all the way!!
> 
> Damn...where did I put my meds... ;-)


https://market.android.com/details?id=com.boatbrowser.free&hl=en

looks interesting. I like the iOS-esque preview of all your tabs.


----------



## spurscar (Oct 17, 2011)

Long press and hold in Dolphin on bookmarks does not give the option to delete them. Other than that I really like the browser.

Will have to try Boat next to compare.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

nexus14 said:


> https://market.android.com/details?id=com.boatbrowser.free&hl=en
> 
> looks interesting. I like the iOS-esque preview of all your tabs.


Exactly...it's a dark horse, no one seems to know about it, but it is a great browser,

I tried the Firefox nightly, and it looks very interesting as well, but in the current version text doesn't automatically reflow when you resize, which is a stopper for me. Back to Boating...


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

i use dolphin hd on my htc desire .. and hp touchpad ... works great it's my fav browser but on touchpad from time to time... the browser stop loading new pages and i cannot click on any link ....


----------

